# ferry to Spain



## lifestyle

Hi . We have booked the ferry to Santander on the 13th Sept.
What we need to know,are there tea making facilities in the cabins, if not can we bring a kettle ,will there be a socket to plug into.
Also if any other members are travelling the same date,it would be nice meet for a chat and maybe a drink   

Many thanks 

Les


----------



## thieawin

Depends on the standard of cabin booked, you will have to check the facilities on line, as far as cabin concerned. It will say if it has a TV and Coffee/Tea making facilities. It is only the more expensive cabins that have either

All cabins have a socket or two, but they are european two pin, so take an adapter


----------



## teemyob

*Spain*

On some Ships there is not enough power to run kettles. See my post from the other week.

So that means if you take a travel kettle on board, it will blow the main circuit fuse.

TM


----------



## alphadee

I've always taken a travel kettle into cabins and never had a problem finding a socket or enough power. You will definately need the 2 pin adapter though.


----------



## teemyob

*Re: Spain*



teemyob said:


> On some Ships there is not enough power to run kettles. See my post from the other week.
> 
> So that means if you take a travel kettle on board, it will blow the main circuit fuse.
> 
> TM


Click Image below which is from Brittany Ferries Website.

And we have experienced it on a couple of occasions on the same trip. They eventually told us not to use anything other than laptop and phone chargers.

TM


----------



## alphadee

I haven't travelled on Cap Finisterre though. Maybe they don't have sufficient power. Never had a problem on other Brittany ferries or P&O etc.


----------



## teemyob

*Link*

Link to BF here


----------



## teemyob

*I have not*



alphadee said:


> I haven't travelled on Cap Finisterre though. Maybe they don't have sufficient power. Never had a problem on other Brittany ferries or P&O etc.


No, I have not either until recently.

Seems BF have some issues.

I could of understood it on the Old Girl Bretagne, but not a refurb.


----------



## lifestyle

Thanks guys,i had no choice of cabin ,had to take what was left.
I think i`m down in the engine room    


Les


----------



## thieawin

are you on the Pont Aven or Cap Finisterre

CF may have issues as it is an old Superfast ferry from the Greek market and may not have the power. BF bought and did up two years ago. CF normally does Bilbao, not Santander

Pont Aven will be OK, and having checked the PA it is. So no worries


----------



## teemyob

*Treat*



lifestyle said:


> Thanks guys,i had no choice of cabin ,had to take what was left.
> I think i`m down in the engine room    Les


I have bought a cabin I think!

I treated Mrs. TM to a Deluxe with Double bed for our return after Christmas!

Cost was astronomical but thanks to a MHF Member, we got a little discount.

TM

Les[/quote]


----------



## thieawin

Sign up to Owners Abroad, the BF loyalty scheme, Its a £100 for a single member, each year. It covers everyone in your party and you can book and pay for and get discount for friends even if you are not travelling

You get a vouvcher for £7.50 per person per crossing for Breakfast, discount in the shop and restaurant and between 10% and 15% off fares.

I have saved over £450 on 4 trips this year and had over £100 worth of breakfasts for me, my partner and guests


----------



## lifestyle

We are on Pont aven.There is no mention of tea making facilities but you can use a hair dryer,so i guess the kettle will be ok.

Les


----------



## tomnjune

hi

we have been on pont aven and cap finisterre, no problem with kettle (low wattage) . have we just been lucky ?? saved us some dosh though. try it again in march.

tomnjune


----------



## lifestyle

Also on the same ship,what are the food prices like,looking at their diner priced at £23.00 per person ,are there cafeteria`s as well.

Les


----------



## Mike48

Yes there is a self service retaurant and bars serving snacks. Food prices not too bad considering they have a captive market.


----------



## caulkhead

Hi,

We came back from Spain on the Pont Aven on Mon/Tues of this week. Despite winds of Gale 8 to Severe Gale 9 in the English Channel she was extremely stable and we had a pretty comfortable crossing. However, I digress! The self-service restaurant is very reasonably priced in our view. Main meals cost in the region of £6 - £8 or so and were of good standard with quite a large choice of main dishes and vegetables. Some of the puds were absolutely scrummy, I can particularly reccommend the lemon cheesecake. Full English breakfast cost £4.50 which I think is reasonable by any standard. On the way out we dined in the A La Carte restaurant but only coz my brother was paying!!!!! The food, particularly the buffet was amazing and if you can afford to treat yourselves I dont think you will be disappointed. You can book a table pretty much as soon as the ship departs. Incidently, sat near to us in the restaurant were Delia Smith and her hubby so the food must be pretty good!!! She seemed a really nice, gracious lady, even when several numpties bothered her for photos. 

One other thing, on the subject of kettles, heating water etc. In between the self-service restaurant and the cafe is a microwave oven available for use by all. I think its there mainly for mums and dads to heat baby food but we saw lots of people using it. Having said that, the cost of drinks on board is also very reasonable.

We were extremely impressed by the Pont Aven and also by the service from Brittany Ferries. I hope you have as enjoyable trip as we did....

Caulkhead x


----------



## teemyob

*Pont Aven*

I have yet to travel on Pont Aven!

Been on all the others.

Cap Finistere Again in a couple of weeks, same ship on return.

Same in December to Bilbao, but coming back to Santander. Again on Cap Finistere.

Bretagne is lousy in a breeze on Biscay.

TM


----------



## lifestyle

Just to keep you all up to date.Ferry crossing was a bit rough,decided to take top bunk mattress off and place on the floor,not so far to fall :lol: :lol: .No problems with the kettle and meals were ok.

Les


----------



## teemyob

*Rough*

Rough,

I was working in the Garden on Tuesday 13th in Gales and gusts, accompanied by horizontal rain, flying fence panels and other debris. Just wind and rain on Wednesday 14th. Went back to work Thursday, glorious sunshine.

My Wife, Daughter, Son-in-law and Grandson were all complaining about the foul weather. I said it is best we have it now than when we are on the Ferry next week!.

So, I can imagine the sea was a tad rough, even if you were on Pont Aven.

How long are you away for? Anywhere nice? What is the weather like?

TM


----------



## bozzer

I'm aware the OP has arrived in Spain and travelled on Pont Aven in our opinion much the better of the two ferries. However for those doing a search we used the Cap Finistere in Jan. and April 2011

We had no problem with 1kw kettle and hairdryer.

There was A la Carte restaurant and what I would describe as a burger bar on top deck with dog owners taking their dogs for a walk alongside. On our outward trip you were in the rain/spray as you ordered your food and no tables to eat at. On our return things were a little better there were perspex screens and tables but not the cafeteria of the Pont Aven.

Cap Finistere is not a drive on drive off and if like us you tow a trailer there are manovers but not too bad.

Hope this is of some help

Jan


----------



## lifestyle

*Re: Rough*



teemyob said:


> Rough,
> 
> I was working in the Garden on Tuesday 13th in Gales and gusts, accompanied by horizontal rain, flying fence panels and other debris. Just wind and rain on Wednesday 14th. Went back to work Thursday, glorious sunshine.
> 
> My Wife, Daughter, Son-in-law and Grandson were all complaining about the foul weather. I said it is best we have it now than when we are on the Ferry next week!.
> 
> So, I can imagine the sea was a tad rough, even if you were on Pont Aven.
> 
> How long are you away for? Anywhere nice? What is the weather like?
> 
> TM


We are currently at a nice campsite near Ribadeo ,the top end of northern spain,and will be heading into Portugal.No real plans,just drive and see where we end up  .The return ferry is booked for the 24 November.
We have had one stormy night ,but the weather mostly has been in the 20`s.
It was a bit unreal this morning,the street lights on our campsite were still on at 8 am and while i have been on here the sky has gone from blue to grey   

Les


----------



## teemyob

*Stroms*

I see they have has quite a few storms as usual in Biscay.

read it here


----------



## teemyob

lifestyle said:


> Hi . We have booked the ferry to Santander on the 13th Sept.
> What we need to know,are there tea making facilities in the cabins, if not can we bring a kettle ,will there be a socket to plug into.
> Also if any other members are travelling the same date,it would be nice meet for a chat and maybe a drink
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Les


Makes sure if you are considering making tea and coffee in the room that. Even if you have a room with a kettle provided or take your own, don't use the ferry tap water.

Take your own tap or bottled water on-board.

TM


----------



## lifestyle

Thanks Tm,have been away almost a month now,stopping at a crackin little site near Almeria,La Garrofa , number 1751 in the ACSI book it has it`s own beach and our pitch is approx 25 yards from the sea.It was a busy day yesterday there were 8 motorhomes on site,today we are back to only 3.
The bus stops outside the site every half hour,so not a problem to do a bit of shopping,bread and water can be purchased from the campsite and so can a nice cool pint of beer 

    

Les


----------



## teemyob

*colour of water*

Here was our cabin tap water on Cap Finistere. We took some Buxton Spring on-board we got for free!


----------

